# Fluval Spec V with Current Satellite Freshwater LED +



## xj4low (Jun 12, 2013)

Had our Fluval Spec V for about 2.5 months when the stock light switch broke. Fluval has agreed to send over a replacement once they get it back in stock which won't work for our live plants.

So after looking around at a few stores, we decided pick up a Current Satellight Freshwater LED +. It was brighter then the dual bright Marineland I was looking at and had multicolor LEDs and a remote which appealed to my gadget side. 

This is my first try at a live plant tank and the only residents are a few glass shrimp. Have lost 3 but just got a cherry that I'm excited about.

Had a few q's asking for pics so I thought I would post a thread with pics.

Aquarium with remote. The light it self does not have any switches on it.


It does have a little IR sensor on a wired lead. I decided to attach it to the top of the light itself. Unfortunately this means no timer.


Top of other showing fit.


Sunset and early night fall setting. No auto timer so this is all by remote.


Night time preset. Can manually adjust it for darker setting and save it to one of 4 memory buttons.


Going to thumbnail pics to show different preset colors:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great idea with the Satellite + fixture. I really enjoy the 24" version I have on a 20L.

I think the best parts are the ability to adjust color and the built-in dimming capability. Perfect for shallow tanks like this.

Only being able to use it on a timer to turn it on and off is kind of a bummer but it's still a terrific fixture.


----------



## xj4low (Jun 12, 2013)

If the timer is a plug in, I think it may work. Have tried unplugging and plugging back in and it goes back to what ever light setting I had it on last. Only thing I'm not sure of is how long the internal memory will save the setting (unplugged for 8 or more hours?).


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, the fixture turns on with the setting you last use prior to turning it off. If you're just using a fixed setting, that's a good thing. Only gets dicey if you like to play around with settings. Works well for me on a timer.

My guess is the best way to automatically cycle through color settings and such would be to program an IR transmitter to send signals to the fixture at set times.

It'll save the settings for ages.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

How would you go about programming something like that lol . I'd love to have something like that for my biotope so it's more natural. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Kirbybtf said:


> How would you go about programming something like that lol . I'd love to have something like that for my biotope so it's more natural.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Great question. I'd love to try that out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

